# Newbie Zone Training



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

When discussing zones, are we talking about heart rate as opposed to watts?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

either works, but HR lags enough its difficult to use for training the higher outputs.


----------



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks.
So then for training, watt zones are better. 
I started a Garmin Race Training program and my Garmin 1000 uses HR. So I've got to figure out how to program the 1000 to watts.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Not-So-Fast said:


> Thanks.
> So then for training, watt zones are better.
> I started a Garmin Race Training program and my Garmin 1000 uses HR. So I've got to figure out how to program the 1000 to watts.


There is no correlation between HR and watts.

In order to use watts, you need a power meter.

If you want to accurately train using a program, you need to know what YOUR zones are. Whether you're using HR or Power, you need to do an FTP test. You can't just go by some arbitrary chart to 'guess' what your zones are.


----------



## Patb095 (Nov 5, 2016)

If you are new to training you don’t need to invest in a power meter.

You can get away with a good training by knowing yourself. 

In short intervals, there’s a lag of about 30sec to 1 minutes between your efforts and your heart rate . 

You can read book about it.


----------



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

I know my FTR and watt zones (which are terrible). The point now is converting the Garmin 1000 and Garmin Connect (Training Program) to Watts instead of HR


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Not-So-Fast said:


> I know my FTR and watt zones (which are terrible). The point now is converting the Garmin 1000 and Garmin Connect (Training Program) to Watts instead of HR


There are separate plans for HR and Power


----------



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

YES, that is where I made my mistake. I was using HR instead of PWR. I didn't realize there are two different types noted in Garmin Connect. Thank you much.


----------

